# Cannot Access Router through my browser



## eskwire (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm trying to set up a password for my Belkin router now that I'm using cable internet through Comcast. I have the cable internet modem connected to the router and the router connected to the computer through a LAN connection. I have updated the driver on my ethernet adapter. I have searched and searched on other sites and this one for people who cannot access their routers, and I have tried the reset process numerous times, but the browser always says "internet explorer cannot display this page" when I try the default Belkin IP of 192.168.2.1 and when I try the default gateway IP given by my computer of 71.63.148.1. Here is what I get when I do the ipconfig /all command:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : NEO
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.mn.comcast.net.
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.mn.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-D4-12-0B-4F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 71.63.148.178
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 71.63.148.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.77.10
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.77.134
68.87.72.134
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, September 11, 2010 10:36:4
5 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, September 15, 2010 10:36:
45 AM
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator>

Any help is greatly appreciated, I'm lost! I even tried buying a brand new linksys router to see if my router was bad (it's always worked properly, other than trying to access its interface now), but the linksys router would not properly set up when I ran its setup CD. I guess that means the problem is with my ethernet card or some other network setting on the computer itself?? I can access the internet on this computer, and I can also access the internet using a laptop wirelessly, but I want it to be password protected.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

It looks like the modem is connected to a LAN port on the router; it should be the Internet or WAN port.


----------



## eskwire (Sep 11, 2010)

No, it's connected to the port on the router labeled "Connection to Internet (Modem/WAN)."


----------



## eskwire (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh, and here's an update to my original post... I cannot access the internet wirelessly as it is set up now. I get a message on the laptop saying that the connection has limited or no connectivity and the browser won't load anything online. But I can access the internet just fine on the computer that is directly connected to the router.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

If you are getting an Internet IP address then you are most likely connected directly to the Internet and not the router.

I would unplug the modem and run IPCONFIG again.

I would also like to see the output of TRACERT.


----------



## eskwire (Sep 11, 2010)

Here are the results tracert:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator>tracert
Usage: tracert [-d] [-h maximum_hops] [-j host-list] [-w timeout] target_name
Options:
-d Do not resolve addresses to hostnames.
-h maximum_hops Maximum number of hops to search for target.
-j host-list Loose source route along host-list.
-w timeout Wait timeout milliseconds for each reply.
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator>

And of ipconfig after unplugging the modem (looks the same):

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LOL
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.mn.comcast.net.
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.mn.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-D4-12-0B-4F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 71.63.148.178
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 71.63.148.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.77.10
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.77.134
68.87.72.134
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, September 11, 2010 11:42:4
6 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, September 15, 2010 11:31:
53 AM
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator>


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Guess I should have explained those commands a little better.

You need to run TRACERT to a destination on the Interent.
tracert yahoo.com

Unplug your cable modem, power cycle your router, reboot your computer and then run ipconfig.


----------



## eskwire (Sep 11, 2010)

Sorry about that, here's the results of tracert and ipconfig now:

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator>tracert yahoo.com
Unable to resolve target system name yahoo.com.

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LOL
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-D4-12-0B-4F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.128.187
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Wanted you to run the tracert when the modem was connected.

As you can see you are not getting an IP address anymore which tells me there is some weird configuration on your router or you were actually just connected to the modem itself. 
Setting the router back to the factory default should help. You sure you are following that procedure correctly.


----------



## eskwire (Sep 11, 2010)

I have reset that router multiple times as I've tried to resolve this issue. According to the Belkin website, I need to hold in the reset button for at least 15 seconds while it's powered up. I guess I haven't disconnected the network cables from it during the reset though... would that make a difference? Here is the result of tracert while connected to the internet:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator>tracert yahoo.com
Tracing route to yahoo.com [209.191.122.70]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
1 6 ms 7 ms 9 ms 73.115.174.1
2 6 ms 5 ms 8 ms ge-9-1-ur01.hamlake.mn.minn.comcast.net [68.85.1
65.225]
3 7 ms 7 ms 7 ms te-8-3-ur02.hamlake.mn.minn.comcast.net [68.87.1
74.66]
4 9 ms 8 ms 8 ms te-2-2-ar02.roseville.mn.minn.comcast.net [68.87
.174.69]
5 16 ms 16 ms 16 ms te-0-4-0-1-cr01.chicago.il.ibone.comcast.net [68
.86.91.141]
6 17 ms 17 ms 18 ms pos-0-3-0-0-pe01.350ecermak.il.ibone.comcast.net
[68.86.86.158]
7 * * 31 ms as6453-pe01.350ecermak.il.ibone.comcast.net [75.
149.228.250]
8 42 ms 52 ms 53 ms Vlan1301.icore1.DTX-Dallas.as6453.net [206.82.14
1.142]
9 43 ms 41 ms 42 ms if-3-0-0-1120.core1.DTX-Dallas.as6453.net [216.6
.53.25]
10 42 ms 132 ms 41 ms ix-6-2.core1.DTX-Dallas.as6453.net [216.6.53.14]
11 42 ms 42 ms 44 ms ae-2-d101.msr1.mud.yahoo.com [216.115.104.107]
12 42 ms 41 ms 42 ms te-6-2.fab1-a-gdc.mud.yahoo.com [209.191.78.145]
13 42 ms 42 ms 43 ms te-9-2.bas-c1.mud.yahoo.com [209.191.78.169]
14 42 ms 42 ms 44 ms ir1.fp.vip.mud.yahoo.com [209.191.122.70]
Trace complete.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

make and model of the router.

I am going to assume the modem and router are right next to each other. I would double check all the network connections to make sure they are leading to where they are suppose to be. The results of ipconfig and tracert are telling me you are not connected to your router.


----------



## eskwire (Sep 11, 2010)

Router is Belkin Wireless Pre-N Router model# F5D8230-4 version 1002.
All connections are correct. Cable modem output goes to router internet/WAN input. Computer ethernet connection goes to one of the 4 LAN ports on the router.


----------



## eskwire (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm thinking the whole problem is with the network settings on the computer. Is there a way to just wipe all the settings clean and start over? I'm using Windows XP, as you can see.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Has nothing to do with the network settings on your computer.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

eskwire said:


> I can access the internet on this computer, and I can also access the internet using a laptop wirelessly, but I want it to be password protected.


Let me see the output of IPCONFIG and TRACERT on the laptop connected wirelessly.


----------



## eskwire (Sep 11, 2010)

How about the ethernet card then? I find it strange that even the brand new linksys E2000 I bought wouldn't properly set up when I followed their easy setup instructions with their install CD. It kept telling me "class not registered" in the linksys program and giving the error code 80040154 but I couldn't find anything about those errors at the linksys support website. This is all so frustrating. grrrr.


----------



## eskwire (Sep 11, 2010)

I misspoke earlier when I said I could connect a laptop wirelessly and connect to the internet.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Your computer is set for DHCP auto-configuration. It is doing what it is suppose to do.

Connect the laptop to a different wired port on the router and post the output of IPCONFIG.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

eskwire said:


> I have reset that router multiple times as I've tried to resolve this issue. According to the Belkin website, I need to hold in the reset button for at least 15 seconds while it's powered up. .


I think you are doing that wrong.


> To restore the router to factory default settings, please do the following:
> 
> 1. Unplug the router's power supply
> 2. Press and hold the reset button on the bottom of the router
> ...


Unplug power first, keep button depressed, plug in power while still depressing button and hold for 10 seconds after power supply is plugged back in.
http://en-us-support.belkin.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3031/p/318


----------



## eskwire (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, my idiocy has been exposed. I performed the reset procedure the way you described and now I can access the router's interface and all seemed to be well. I was able to secure the wireless connection using WPA encryption and everything was working fine, but... now the computer will frequently tell me that the internet signal is not working. I have pinpointed the problem being the router--if I unplug the router and plug it back in, the signal works again. Any ideas?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

eskwire said:


> Any ideas?


Like another OLD guy around here I have never been a big fan of Belkin's products. I have only ever bought two things from them in my life and neither one really lived up to its advertised specifications. So I have stayed away from their products since. I may have just had two bad products. Some people have issues with D-Link but I use them religiously for all my routers.

You know you really don't have to use the setup CD to configure a router you buy. It is just a Wizard for people who really have absolutely no computer experience. I have always configured all my routers through the web interface.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

eskwire said:


> Well, my idiocy has been exposed. I performed the reset procedure the way you described and now I can access the router's interface and all seemed to be well.


I copy and pasted that information directly from Belkin's website.


----------



## eskwire (Sep 11, 2010)

Yeah I know. I was getting the reset procedure secondhand from other forums instead of from Belkin's website. So is there something I can do to manually set up this router to fix this new problem now that I can access the interface? I don't even have the setup CD for it anymore, so I never ran that. I just named the network and protected it with a password. And I updated the firmware (last update was in 2005 lol). Are there other settings I should tweak to keep the signal from crapping out intermittently? Or is Belkin just junk and I need a new router anyhow?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I'd start over and do this first. I'm betting on the bolded selections.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.
*Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.*
*Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.*
*Reconfigure your router manually using the web interface.*


----------

